# demande de contact en attente



## pierre64f1 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Sous Mac (version OS X Lion 10.7.5 ), jai installé Skype v 5.11.0.33. Depuis plusieurs années il a toujours bien fonctionné.
Tout récemment, TOUS mes contacts figurent hors ligne avec écrit à côté de leur nom : Demande contact en attente. Hors ce sont tous des contacts que jai depuis longtemps.

Sur un forum dédié à Skype il ma été répondu :
Forcer le rafraichissement local des données par une déconnexion suivie peu après de reconnexion pourrait *peut-être* suffire pour arranger ça.
Mais cela na rien changé.

Puis la même personne mécrit :
Corruption probable des fichiers de préférences (com.skype.skype.plist). Les poubelliser. Impossible à trouver, même dans Spotlight
Le dossier des préférences semble tout indiqué, non ?
À chercher à l'intérieur du dossier "Bibliothèque" :
1 - à la racine du disque dur;
2 - dans ton dossier "Départ" (petite maison).
et là je ne suis plus, je ne comprends rien et ne sais où aller.
Sil y a quelquun pour maider, jaurais besoin dune explication pas à pas pour néophyte.

Merci d'avance ,ici au Portugal, il pleut .


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Tu dois aller chercher les fichiers .plist de Skype dans ta bibliothèque. Cette dernière est par défaut invisible (depuis Lion).

Pour la voir : dans le Finder, menu _Aller_ avec la touche *alt* enfoncée, comme ça tu auras le dossier  _Bibliothèque_ qui va apparaitre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2012)

Si jamais Pierre ne revient pas clore le sujet :

Le problème a été résolu en mettant à la corbeille le fichier com.skype.skype.plist de la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, sans toucher au fichier du même nom qui est dans la bibliothèque à la racine du disque.

Au lancement de Skype, les contacts sont apparus normalement et non plus "en attente".


----------



## pierre64f1 (22 Octobre 2012)

_Bjr renaud31 ,

Si, si Pierre và venir Clore le sujet,
c'est exactement comme cà que j'ai fait, avec de l'aide, bien sûr ,

Et REMERCIER TOUS ceux qui m'ont aidé à résoudre ce probléme _

bonne semaine


----------

